# Brazilian Wandering Spider found in Wisconsin WalMart



## DDM (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.echopress.com/event/article/id/197750/publisher_ID/36/

Interesting, at least they had the sense to keep the spider and get it identified unlike some past incidents.  

We've had several(7 spiders in four incidents that I know it) black widows ship in with grapes at my local grocery store, and I'd much rather take those than one of these critters.


----------



## justinherran (Apr 30, 2011)

lucky, i want one.


----------



## GoDsiZeSnakEyes (Apr 30, 2011)

I no longer shop at walmart but that was the closest one to me and I used to shop at that one. 

I find it sad the manager didn't take her seriously and even hung up on her when she tried to do a follow up and said she wanted nothing but public awarness of what happened because of the possible dangers, quite rude of that manager. Well now that the press is involved I bet they are on damage control and finally taking the issue seriously.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL @ this photo http://www.echopress.com/event/image/id/66284/headline/Spider/publisher_ID/36/
Someone please caption this haha!
-Chris


----------



## Rue (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay.  I understand it was 'allegedly' a dangerous spider.

But no one was hurt.  It is not unreasonable for the odd 'bug', dangerous or not, to be found in produce.  In fact, I'm amazed there aren't more.  Suppose that says a lot for pesticide use...

So what is it they're suing for?  What damages have they suffered?  Are their bananas unedible?

Then to top it off...they've now become fond of their dead spider and named it.

Am I the only one really creeped out by this?

*ps*  Someone needs to edit their material before they publish it...


----------



## Spam010 (May 1, 2011)

People are sooo ignorant ;(


----------



## GoDsiZeSnakEyes (May 1, 2011)

Here's a link of a news story with some better pics.


http://www.northlandsnewscenter.com...f-Bananas-Determined-Poisonous-120925029.html


----------



## The Snark (May 1, 2011)

*Mind if I sound cynical?*

Go ahead and rant at me but, what is more dangerous, the rare occasional spider or the cumulative effects of all the pesticides and chemicals found in WalPhart every day?


----------



## Necromion (May 1, 2011)

considering my current job as a exterminator, according to the label of most pesticides they are harmless to humans. However my experiance tells me other wise as some of the pesticides burn skin, cause asthma, etc... so I can only imagine what my body will be like in say about 20 years


----------



## GoDsiZeSnakEyes (May 1, 2011)

The Snark said:


> Go ahead and rant at me but, what is more dangerous, the rare occasional spider or the cumulative effects of all the pesticides and chemicals found in WalPhart every day?


No doubt! 

My issue is the way the manager handled the situation, the lady was only trying to be a good samaritan and she got hung up on.


----------



## fartkowski (May 1, 2011)

syndicate said:


> LOL @ this photo http://www.echopress.com/event/image/id/66284/headline/Spider/publisher_ID/36/
> Someone please caption this haha!
> -Chris


Hahahaaha
That is an awesome picture
I asked a friend of mine who works in a produce warehouse, and he said they do get the odd spider in that survives the first gassing. 
Of course I asked him to give them to me if he finds any


----------



## pouchedrat (May 1, 2011)

our poduce gets the odd spider in their stuff as well.  I told them to send them to me, lol.   I actually found a sack of spider eggs on bananas once (nestled inbetween a few), hatched, and them emerging, but I didn't notice it until after i had thrown the bananas in the fridge (they were in a bag full of produce, I was in a hurry, I threw everything in the fridge before running out the door).   Needless to say, they were all dead when I got home.  But I seriously wish I knew what they were..... they looked like teeny little pale grey wolf spider babies.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 1, 2011)

When people sue for stuff like this, it only equates to them trying to sue nature in my head.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (May 1, 2011)

IDK, can Walmart really be held accountable for a spider sneaking a ride on some bananas (especially cause it's a banana spider..)?  

I think that it's happened enough that one of two options should happen,(1) maybe they need to post warnings in the produce section that occasionally a critter of some sort may come in with the shipments... or (2)radiate all the food that comes through so that nothing could survive.  

I'm leaning towards option number one


----------



## The Snark (May 1, 2011)

Necromion said:


> considering my current job as a exterminator, according to the label of most pesticides they are harmless to humans. However my experiance tells me other wise as some of the pesticides burn skin, cause asthma, etc... so I can only imagine what my body will be like in say about 20 years


I want to see a label on toxic chemicals: 'Tested and proven safe for a lifetime of exposure'. If that can't be said, and it can't, it's the same as saying the king cobra is harmless if handled in accordance with directions... until it bites you.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (May 1, 2011)

The Snark said:


> I want to see a label on toxic chemicals: 'Tested and proven safe for a lifetime of exposure'. If that can't be said, and it can't, it's the same as saying the king cobra is harmless if handled in accordance with directions... until it bites you.


wait... you mean I shouldn't let mine roam the house freely???  Cause I'm a cage free kinda girl (reasoned that if I buy cage free eggs that should carry through to the rest of my lifestyle!!)


----------



## The Snark (May 2, 2011)

Irene B. Smithi said:


> wait... you mean I shouldn't let mine roam the house freely???  Cause I'm a cage free kinda girl (reasoned that if I buy cage free eggs that should carry through to the rest of my lifestyle!!)


Uhhhhhh, if you have a king cobra or Brazilian wandering spider freely roaming your house, would you please be so kind as to post a video of you and your critter friends discussing who gets to sit where? Or at least a short synopsis of how you explained to the critter about respecting others space and preserving the wa of the home. The best I've done is turn the downstairs bathroom into a temporary 'Off limits. Grumpy sparassid having babies' preserve.


----------



## Michiel (May 2, 2011)

I worked for around ten years in the "exotic fruits sale"... Banana's are gassed, dipped in pools with all kinds of funny stuff, then shipped, and still every now and then a spider (or other organism) makes it alive. As these bananas ripen, their core temperature rises a couple of centigrades (up to 0.5 Celsius) per day...This heat is given of by the fruit inside the plastic bags (banana's are boxed in large plastic bags), so this is, just thinking aloud, the reason why some can survive, the warmth in the bags....
When unpacking these, you can encounter a groggy spider....Happened to me once in those 10 years, and I once found a large, alas dead, Ameiva sp. in a box of pine apples....

Bananas (and oranges, grapefruits etc) are often treated with Thiabendazole and stuff like Imazalil. Take a look at wikipedia to check for health effects, and: always wash your fruits!! 

Wallphart, LOL


----------



## Deroplatys (May 2, 2011)

syndicate said:


> LOL @ this photo http://www.echopress.com/event/image/id/66284/headline/Spider/publisher_ID/36/
> Someone please caption this haha!
> -Chris


"We tried combining the DNA of banana's and spiders, so far no success "


----------



## Moltar (May 2, 2011)

LeilaNami said:


> When people sue for stuff like this, it only equates to them trying to sue nature in my head.


Yeah... sue? What the heck are they going to sue for? You have to prove damages to collect and I don't see any damages here. If they're keeping the dead spider and have even named it i'd say there isn't even a case for psychological trauma, much less any personal/property damage or even reimbursement for the bananas, which were not reported to have been harmed.

It is unfortunate that Wal-Mart didn't take the calls seriously at first, but c'mon folks, this is Wally World we're talking about here. I am MUCH more surprised when they do something right than wrong.

It's a good thing nobody was bitten, this story would have a whole different feel to it and I bet WalMart would be taking it seriously then!


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (May 2, 2011)

The Snark said:


> Uhhhhhh, if you have a king cobra or Brazilian wandering spider freely roaming your house, would you please be so kind as to post a video of you and your critter friends discussing who gets to sit where? Or at least a short synopsis of how you explained to the critter about respecting others space and preserving the wa of the home. The best I've done is turn the downstairs bathroom into a temporary 'Off limits. Grumpy sparassid having babies' preserve.


I'm fairly passive when it comes to that, let them pick where they want to sit.  Though it does tend to get exciting when they want to play the random game of tag!!!!!!


----------



## forhorsmn (May 3, 2011)

Irene B. Smithi said:


> IDK, can Walmart really be held accountable for a spider sneaking a ride on some bananas (especially cause it's a banana spider..)?


I wouldn't think so. This story is kind of funny for me because I work for WalMart...in the produce area. 
The fact is that the bananas are shipped to our warehouse already packed. No WalMart employee touches the actual product until we stock it on the shelves. I will admit though that I did open the banana boxes a little more carefully after reading the story LOL


----------

